# where can I shoot 300 yards??



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking for an affordable range or private field to shoot out to 300 yards, where does everyone go to do it? Santa Rosa shooting center has talked about building a 300yd range for a while but apparently it's never going to happen. Looking to stay in Santa Rosa county, hopefully.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

well i guess there ain't nowhere. somebody with a field could be cashing in here, i know theres more folks that need longer than 100yd zero's with all the 7 mag and 300 mag hunters around.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep us in the loop if you come up with a place to work this? :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Check out some of the clay pits on Blackwater. If gun is in you can shoot.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Check ballistics and adjust according at 100 if ya have to..my 300wm 180 gr. is +1.5 @ 100 zero @200 -3.5 @ 300 
As long as you can keep it within 6" up or down its a kill shot if shooting for vitals.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Michigan we just shot out the back door! 1000 yds. flat with all kinds of ahh "Detroit Pheasants" (Crows) to practice on... Nov.15th the real deal.. High speed beef! Yep I miss it but don't miss the cold....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Detroit pheasants! Classic!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Skeeterdone said:


> Check ballistics and adjust according at 100 if ya have to..my 300wm 180 gr. is +1.5 @ 100 zero @200 -3.5 @ 300
> As long as you can keep it within 6" up or down its a kill shot if shooting for vitals.


 +1 on this article, nothing wrong using this process, you want more range, just raise your zero and your good to go as far as you want to. :thumbsup:


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> +1 on this article, nothing wrong using this process, you want more range, just raise your zero and your good to go as far as you want to. :thumbsup:


yall make it sound so easy. Don't get me wrong I love some of the program out there thay save alot of round down range but there a little more to it in the real world. I would not dare fire at game if I have not verified what my rife was doing at that range.If you are just killing paper or steal than buy all means dial up and shoot till your shoulder falls off that how you learn.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

At my place you can manage a 300 yard shot but we would need to figure out a back stop


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

chaps said:


> At my place you can manage a 300 yard shot but we would need to figure out a back stop



wouldn't need much more than a pile of dirt I'd imagine. Especially if there's woods at the end of the lane. maybe build a simple framed wall and fill it with dirt?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Doesn't bullets and bones in defuniak range go out to 300?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

sure said:


> wouldn't need much more than a pile of dirt I'd imagine. Especially if there's woods at the end of the lane. maybe build a simple framed wall and fill it with dirt?


Yes we can work it out. Pm me when u want to come out. I'm north of whiting about 6 miles


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

The Pitt said:


> Doesn't bullets and bones in defuniak range go out to 300?


yeah they do. it's probably an hour from santa rosa co. though. it's east of defuniak on hwy 90.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We are members at the Pensacola Rifle and Pistol Club. New 300 yard range. Two year waiting list for new membership last i checked. If you ever want to make a day of it, I'd be happy to take you out there one Sunday. Just shoot me a PM.

Matt


----------

